# What's your deer hunting set-up for this season?



## 01Foreman400

Here is mine....

Gun:  T/C Omega

Bullet:  Barnes T-EZ 250 grain sabot replaced with a Harvaster Crushed Rib Sabot

Powder:  BlackHorn 209 84 grains (weighted)

Primer:  Federal 209A


----------



## RockyMountainBasser

Gun:  CVA Buckhorn

Bullet: 245 gr. Powerbelt Hollow Point

Powder: Hodgens 777

Primer: Winchester 777


----------



## stabow

54 cal Isaac Haines flintlock 80 grains of Goex 2fand a patch RB.


----------



## Bucky T

If I take it, CVA Kodiak Magnum. 

Hornady 250gr SST Sabot

100gr Trip 7

209 primer


----------



## Barebowyer

If I use it, Thompson Center Pro Hunter 50 with a 250 gr shockwave, 150 grs 777


----------



## Darkhorse

.54 Isacc Haines flintlock, 85 grains Goex 3fg, .530 roundball and .018 ticking patch first shot. The second shot I loada .530 Roundball .015 patch, same charge. The .015 is easier to seat with the butt on soft dirt or soft mud.


----------



## Nicodemus

.50 Pedersoli flintlock longrifle, 60 grains FFFg, .490 roundball, .010 cotton patch. 


.50 Lyman Great Plains rifle, 70 grains FFFg, #11  cap, .490 roundball, .015 cotton patch.


----------



## PappyHoel

Traditions Buckstalker .50 cal

Hornady 250gr SST Sabot

100gr Trip 7

209 primer

Just mounted the scope with see thru rings.


----------



## phillip270

Knight tbolt

Hornady xtp 240 gr

100gr 777

#11 cap


----------



## tcward

TC Pennsylvania Hunter with Green Mtn barrel (50 cal). 250 gr SST and 95 gr FFFg Goex. I also use the factory 31" barrel with this gun (1 in 66 twist) using .490 rb, .010 pillow ticking and 80 gr FFFg Goex.


----------



## GaFlyGuy

CVA accura v2 250g Hornady XTP in a crush rib sabot. 100g white hots


----------



## pdsniper

Parker Hale Whitworth 
bullet is hand made 350 gn 
powder is K Swiss match grade Black powder 
my other gun is a Hand made Hawken
50 cal green mountain barrel 
TC lock 
350 gn Hornady FPB 
K Swiss Black Powder


----------



## deast1988

TC omega

250gr SST/ TC or Hornady

100gr 777

777 Winchester 209 primer


----------



## NCHillbilly

Old CVA Mountain Rifle .54 flintlock, 75 grains FFg, .526 roundball and .018 pillow tick patch

Old CVA Hawken .50, 90 grains FFG, 350 grain T/C Maxi-hunter solid lead conical


----------



## Roadking65

Gun: TC Hawken .50 Cal.

.495 PRB

70 gr. FFg Black Diamond

777 .209 Primer

Iron Sights


----------



## martinc

CVA Optima V2
Vortex Crossfire II 3x9-40
250g Barnes XTP
MMP Custom Sabot
100G triple 7
Winchester 209 primer


----------



## Twinkie .308

Traditions Buckstalker 

Hornady 240 grain sst sabot

100 grains of Blackhorn 209

Federal 209a primer 

New muzzleloader for me this year. Sighted it in yesterday. Applied some bore butter before shooting and after 15 shots it was dialed in perfectly. I didn't have to clean the barrel once. Much more enjoyable to shoot than some other muzzleloaders I've shot in the past.


----------



## godogs57

T/C Seneca 45 cal. 60 gr FFFG, Hornady Great Plains Conical
T/C Hawken 50 cal. 90 gr FFG. No Excuses conical.
T/C Hawken 54 ca. 105 gr FFG. No Excuses conical.


----------



## Chase4556

CVA Wolf

Hornady 240gr XTP sabot

100gr 777(2 pellets)

Winchester 777 primers

Replacing the old $40 cabellas 2-7x32 ML scope that has done well with a new Vortex Diamonback 4-12x40.

Should be a good setup.


----------



## pse hunter

the same as it has been for a few years now
50 cal CVA Optima
with a 3-9x40mm Leupold vx-2
shooting 100gr of bh209 and a
300gr hornady xtp its been a deadly gun


----------



## rbureau

Gun: CVA Accura V2

Bullet: Powerbelt Aerolite 250 gr

Powder: 150 gr White Hots

Primer: Remington Premier STS 209 shotshell


----------



## futbolwest

PSE Hunter: I see your using Blackhorn powder and a non QRBP on your Optima. Do you have a BH BREECH PLUG installed or the original BREECH PLUG. 
I have an older Wolf, a CVA APEX and now a CVA Optima V2 pistol and only the pistol has the QRBP. I was wanting to try BH209 but didn't want to have to buy new breech plugs.

Opening day I will be using my Apex with a Vortex CrossfireII 3-9x40 ,100grains of White Hots, 250 grain Hornady SST and Winchester 209 primer.
As a back up or up close shot I will carry my virgin optima V2 pistol with 85 grains of Pyrodex, a  Hornady 250 SST and a Wincester 209 primer.


----------



## pse hunter

futbolwest said:


> PSE Hunter: I see your using Blackhorn powder and a non QRBP on your Optima. Do you have a BH BREECH PLUG installed or the original BREECH PLUG.
> I have an older Wolf, a CVA APEX and now a CVA Optima V2 pistol and only the pistol has the QRBP. I was wanting to try BH209 but didn't want to have to buy new breech plugs.
> 
> Opening day I will be using my Apex with a Vortex CrossfireII 3-9x40 ,100grains of White Hots, 250 grain Hornady SST and Winchester 209 primer.
> As a back up or up close shot I will carry my virgin optima V2 pistol with 85 grains of Pyrodex, a  Hornady 250 SST and a Wincester 209 primer.



I actually have the original breech plug but it has been modified to the specs as the BH breech plug i'm not sure about the QRBP but the other two would not be a problem to fix and i'll be gald to do it for you.. send me a pm


----------



## ridgeGhost

T/C Omega Z5, 250 grain Shockwave, 100 grains of Triple Seven


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

.54 cal Hawken 75gr Pyrodex--MMP sabot- Hornady FTX 250gr bullet

50cal CVA inline--100gr Pyrodex--MMP sabot-Woodies member cast 250gr HP lead bullet for 44mag/special ..


----------



## bohunter0328

Winchester Apex
Leupold 3-9x40 VX1
200 gr. T/C Shockwave
120 gr. BH 209
Winchester 209 primer


----------



## Milkman

CVA Magbolt 50 cal 
3x9 Redfield
Powerbelt 250 aerolite
2. 50 grain  pyrodex tablet
Winchester 209 primer


----------



## killitgrillit

Remington 700
63grains H4198
200gr hornady xtp
harvester smooth blue
large rifle primer


----------



## Steve-ALA

.54 Pennsylvania Haines style flinter loaded with 75 gr 2F Goex and a .530 PRB


----------



## Hawken2222

Tc Triumph with Leupold Ultimate Slam 3x9 40
Barnes Tez 290 grain
100 grains BH 209
Winchester primer


----------



## leoparddog

1989 Traditions Hawkins Sidelock
100gr Pyrodex
265gr Lead Cast Performance WLFN .452 boolit


----------



## Gecko

Knight Bk 92 .50
100gr 777
777 209 primers
250 gr Hornady SST
Harvester Crushrib sabots


----------



## Last Minute

.50 T/C Hawken - 90g ffg- 2 balls and a poly patch...devestating


----------



## Last Minute

And for down here in the everglades both still hunting or buggy/airboat hunting its a few of my cva double barrel shotguns with 1-1/4oz ffg - wad - 15 no 1 buckshot and a couple cotton balls


----------



## Kanook

Ruger Old Army

Shockey's Gold to the rim (around 60 grains)

.457 wheel weight ball

CCI #11 magnum


----------



## NCHillbilly

Last Minute said:


> .50 T/C Hawken - 90g ffg- 2 balls and a poly patch...devestating



Interesting. So you just load two balls on top of each other? Never saw that.


----------



## BIGGUS

Savage ML-II
45grns. Accurate 5744
300grn. Barnes Original
MMP Sabot

Once you go smokeless, you'll never look back!


----------



## rockman7

Knight 45 original disc 1:20 
3x9 Nikon omega
100gr 777
260gr dead center precision bullet w/harvester crushed rib


----------



## GunnSmokeer

Savage model 10, in .243 caliber.
Not an accu-trigger model. This one's older.
The trigger is OK, and the rifle's accuracy is better than I could ever hope to match under real-world hunting conditions.
No recoil, but as much noise and muzzle blast as any other big-game rifle.






P.S. since this photo was taken, I added a cheek pad to the stock so that I could get cheek weld even when looking through this scope.

(The scope is just a cheap thing-- Tasco, I think it is.  3x -9x. Nothing to brag about, but it works. I've taken it out in the woods at dawn, and dusk, and I can see things through it that I can't see with my naked eyes.)


----------



## Darkhorse

GunnSmokeer said:


> Savage model 10, in .243 caliber.
> Not an accu-trigger model. This one's older.
> The trigger is OK, and the rifle's accuracy is better than I could ever hope to match under real-world hunting conditions.
> No recoil, but as much noise and muzzle blast as any other big-game rifle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. since this photo was taken, I added a cheek pad to the stock so that I could get cheek weld even when looking through this scope.
> 
> (The scope is just a cheap thing-- Tasco, I think it is.  3x -9x. Nothing to brag about, but it works. I've taken it out in the woods at dawn, and dusk, and I can see things through it that I can't see with my naked eyes.)



I guess I just don't understand how your rifle qualifys as a Muzzleloader. Besides the rifle is illegal anyway, .44 is the minimum caliber for big game in Georgia.
You do realize that Primitive Weapons season starts tomorrow, the general season starts next saturday?
When I think of a Primitive Weapon it will be along the lines of this one.


----------



## Last Minute

NCHillbilly said:


> Interesting. So you just load two balls on top of each other? Never saw that.



Sure do and it puts a hurtin on'em. The poly patch is a plastic concave patch so it seats on the the first ball and the second sits in it. The balls will hit side by side and pack a punch. Thats the only way I've ever loaded a hawken.


----------



## leoparddog

I've loaded two Patched Round Balls on top of each other.  They'll hold to about 5" at 50 yards.  I got it done yesterday with my Hawkins and a 265gr lead conical


----------



## NCHillbilly

BIGGUS said:


> Savage ML-II
> 45grns. Accurate 5744
> 300grn. Barnes Original
> MMP Sabot
> 
> Once you go smokeless, you'll never look back!



I already own a bunch of rifles that shoot smokeless powder. I would have no need or want for one as a muzzleloader. I like to smell Goex smoke. If I want to hunt with smokeless, I'll grab one of my modern rifles.

What's the point of a smokeless muzzleloader anyway? A muzzleloader for people who don't like muzzleloaders?


----------



## BIGGUS

NCHillbilly said:


> I already own a bunch of rifles that shoot smokeless powder. I would have no need or want for one as a muzzleloader. I like to smell Goex smoke. If I want to hunt with smokeless, I'll grab one of my modern rifles.
> 
> What's the point of a smokeless muzzleloader anyway? A muzzleloader for people who don't like muzzleloaders?



Better velocity, cheaper powder, virtually no cleaning, being able to see what happens after the shot. Yea, what was I thinking? I pretty much just use it as a tool for hunting, not really looking to be Jeremiah Johnson or anything.


----------



## killitgrillit

NCHillbilly said:


> I already own a bunch of rifles that shoot smokeless powder. I would have no need or want for one as a muzzleloader. I like to smell Goex smoke. If I want to hunt with smokeless, I'll grab one of my modern rifles.
> 
> What's the point of a smokeless muzzleloader anyway? A muzzleloader for people who don't like muzzleloaders?


Because I can!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

BIGGUS said:


> Better velocity, cheaper powder, virtually no cleaning, being able to see what happens after the shot. Yea, what was I thinking? I pretty much just use it as a tool for hunting, not really looking to be Jeremiah Johnson or anything.



I guess the point I'm making, is why bother with a muzzleloader at all? You just described a modern rifle. I have those. They work great. I hunt with them, too. I just don't call them muzzleloaders or hunt ml season with them. All the stuff you describe as the downside are the things that make muzzleloader hunting muzzleloader hunting for me, and make it a challenge and different from rifle hunting. Not knocking you at all, just honestly curious and don't know why bother with ml season if you're shooting the same thing in ml that you do in rifle season? 



killitgrillit said:


> Because I can!!!



There is a good answer.


----------



## leftystar

.50 cal Traditions Tracker
105 gr 777 powder
240 TC cheap shots 
Awesome 100 yard group.
1 doe died saturday


----------



## leftystar

.50 cal Traditions Tracker
105 gr 777 powder
240 TC cheap shots 
Awesome 100 yard group.
1 doe died saturday


----------



## BIGGUS

NCHillbilly said:


> I guess the point I'm making, is why bother with a muzzleloader at all? You just described a modern rifle. I have those. They work great. I hunt with them, too. I just don't call them muzzleloaders or hunt ml season with them. All the stuff you describe as the downside are the things that make muzzleloader hunting muzzleloader hunting for me, and make it a challenge and different from rifle hunting. Not knocking you at all, just honestly curious and don't know why bother with ml season if you're shooting the same thing in ml that you do in rifle season?
> 
> 
> 
> There is a good answer.


Because a "modern firearm" would get you fined and/or arrested in most of the places I hunt with it.


----------



## Darkhorse

Isn't a rifle that uses smokeless powder a modern firearm? It's a lot more modern than my flintlocks and the percussion hawkens so  many use. So I wonder what defines it as a primitive weapon, it doesn't have a hammer, it uses modern smokeless powder instead of real black powder or bp substitute, I guess it's simply because you load it from the muzzle?
The concept doesn't give me a warm and toasty like using flintlocks and real black powder.
But I guess each to his own.
Where do you hunt that this setup keeps you from getting fined or arrested?
I guess I understand a little about it being just a tool. I choose to hunt with my flintlocks during the regular gun season and the PW season. It's just one of the tools I choose to hunt with.


----------



## BIGGUS

Darkhorse said:


> Isn't a rifle that uses smokeless powder a modern firearm? It's a lot more modern than my flintlocks and the percussion hawkens so  many use. So I wonder what defines it as a primitive weapon, it doesn't have a hammer, it uses modern smokeless powder instead of real black powder or bp substitute, I guess it's simply because you load it from the muzzle?
> The concept doesn't give me a warm and toasty like using flintlocks and real black powder.
> But I guess each to his own.
> Where do you hunt that this setup keeps you from getting fined or arrested?
> I guess I understand a little about it being just a tool. I choose to hunt with my flintlocks during the regular gun season and the PW season. It's just one of the tools I choose to hunt with.



Illinois, Ohio, Iowa & many others. No modern rifle season, but some of the world's best whitetail hunting.


----------



## snuffy

Lyman Great Plains Hunter
54Cal.
100 Grains 2F Goex
535 Grain No Excuses bullet.

If anybody can rotate the picture I would be most appreciative.


----------



## Danny Leigh

Good looking rifle! Is that the same rifle you shot the big Piedmont buck with?


----------



## snuffy

Danny Leigh said:


> Good looking rifle! Is that the same rifle you shot the big Piedmont buck with?



Thank you
Yes it is the only thing I have deer hunted with in many years. ( did shoot one with my pistol a few years back after I had just shot one with the rifle)

Would you send me a pm on how to rotate pictures?

Thanks again,
James


----------



## Muldoon

Depending upon my feeling for the day.....I'll choose one of these:



FlPerc by Sharps Man, on Flickr

100 grs. KIK 2F powder shoots really well in either one. I use compressed .0170" pillow ticking and Canola oil patch. .50 cal. Flinter and .54 Caplock. I use Goex 4F in the Flinter pan...and very little of it!


----------

